

Maps.apple.com - halayli

Compare<p>http://maps.apple.com/<p>and<p>http://maps.apple.com/?x=1
======
jurre
Apple's one redirects to <http://www.apple.com/ios/ios6/maps/>, a landing page
for the new maps app for ios6. Is this the link you were talking about?

------
stephengillie
Clickable:

<http://maps.apple.com/>

<http://maps.apple.com/?x=1>

------
mrose
Just yesterday the plain link without the query was going to Google as well.

